# CMPK Oral Gel



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I found CMPK oral gel in Jeffers magazine. Anyone use this? Instructions say to give 1 tube 6-12 hours before "calving".

Or is the injectable better for goats?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Injectable  

I have has that preached since I started with the goats


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

lol. OK, thanks!!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

The gel is caustic and burns their mouth.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Carli,
You can also use the MFO Solution for oral use. It is not caustic like the gels are. MFO is cheap insurance in your kidding supplies.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Ashley said:


> The gel is caustic and burns their mouth.


Yikes!



KJFarm said:


> Carli,
> You can also use the MFO Solution for oral use. It is not caustic like the gels are. MFO is cheap insurance in your kidding supplies.


Thanks!


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

CMPK injectible is cheap, here we can get teh big bottle of 500ml from $9 - $20, depending on the vet. Best investment for kidding season 

You give 30cc sub Q of the CMPK injectible, imagine how much of that gel you would have to shove down orally, yikes !!!!


----------



## Fiesty1958 (Apr 12, 2009)

I would love to be able to get the injectable CMPK, but the vet will not give it to me unless I hire her on as the farm vet with a $250 monthly fee. I don't have that kind of money. I do have the oral CMPK and I have a doe that should have delivered yesterday. I'm not about to give Lucy the whole container, is there anything else that I should use or get my hands on tomorrow? I don't want to wait too much longer. I hurt just looking at her.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Fiesty1958 said:


> I would love to be able to get the injectable CMPK, but the vet will not give it to me unless I hire her on as the farm vet with a $250 monthly fee.


 :nooo

Is there another vet? Even if it's a drive, you could get a few things and stock up.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, find another vet. I drive 50 minutes to get my supplies. Then again, he did see my animals (not all of them but some) and I am an established client.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Try to assure your vet that you will not be giving the CMPK injectable IV, like it says on the bottle. Tell them you are giving it SQ, maybe that would help.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

What about calcium gluconate?


----------



## Fiesty1958 (Apr 12, 2009)

The local vets don't want anything to do with 4 stomach animals. This particular vet has been trained and enjoys working with goats. Unless I'm willing to go to PA or VA I'm out of luck. I've been to the other two vets in the area, if I listened to them I would have lost two of my billies last year. I have to rely on myself and this room, mainly Sondra and Vicki. What about the calcium pills that we have to take? Would those work in a pinch? The vet in question wouldn't give me the worm loads on the last fecal sample I brought in, in fact, would recommend worming meds (besides safeguard) or dosing until she was on property. I've never run into that type of vet before and hopefully never will again. I was in such a panic that I pestered Sondra and Vicki. I'm alright now and am more confident than I was. The 50 miles isn't bad, but 50 miles of mountain roads here can take 1 to 2 hours traveling. Thanks for your assistance. I'm off to read the label on the calcium bottle. Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Use the calcium gluconate jeffers carries. You really don't want to go down the road of oral meds that contain propylene glycol, they burn, they suppress the appetite by causing acidosis, and really take you down the road of metabolic disease to death much much quicker because if the doe is eating when you start the propylene glycol, she won't be once you start using it. It's just counterindicated in most of what you will actually be treating, and our goal is to keep those kids in the doe alive until she delivers, something that propylene glycol doesn't do. Vicki


----------



## Fiesty1958 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Vicki, I'm going into Elkins tomorrow I'll check with the Southern States store there to see if they have the calcium gluconate there. I'll also will check with my vet that takes care of the dogs and cats and see if she will sell me the CMPK and oxytocin, if not I'll order some.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You don't need to keep much more than 3cc of oxytocin on hand, act knowledgeable, it's a simple hormone used to help bitches clean after birth, so a pet type vet knows this because it's routeinly used...now trying to get a whole bottle, you don't need it and that when they turn up their eyebrow at you.

With your wormer and the calcium gluconate doesn't take but a few other things...hoof trimmers, weigh tape, lambar nipples, spray disenfectant for hornbuds, to get to the $50 for free shipping from jefferslivestock.com


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have the same problem with vets.....my old vet was AMAZING! He retired though, and we moved away....I have 3 vets I use for various things and none are goat savvy.....The one who deals with livestock is my least favorite.....I hounded him for weeks just to get Bo-Se....only reason I got it was I heard from a friend that they had seen him at one of the bars & he clearly had too many so I went in the next morning bright and early & harassed him for the RX 

Tried to get CMPK recently with no luck.....wants to do a farm visit 1st (he's been here in the past), and then IF I have a problem, I can call and he'll bring it out at that time......Didn't want to get the paste so I made some by following the instructions here:

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,21.0.html

I made 10 doses and they are in syringes, so I only have to add water.......Not ideal, but I thought it was better than having nothing on hand...


----------



## Fiesty1958 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Vicki and Crystal. I read Sue's formula for an emergency CMPK dosing and I already have 3 of the 4 items needed. I'll purchase the injectable if I can find it at the vets tomorrow, if not I'll search online for it and use the formula that Sue mentioned for an emergency.


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

I have used the homemade cmpk once also. It did work for a doe who was having mild milk fever following kidding. She actually loved the taste of it and drank it willingly.
But I cannot imagine trying to save a critical doe before or after kidding and trying to get enough of anything into them orrally. I just think it would be too slow.

We have great cow vets who will give us pretty much anything we want that they have in stock as we have used them for years - well generations really--. But they don't stock the injectable cmpk. 

So I have the calcium gluconate and have used it. I do have a newer cow vet who is happy to order what they don't stock, so I can get it now, but for years now I have had to use the gluconate 23% and ordered it from Jeffers and used it successfully.

I would think the oral would work for something needing just a little boost, but when it gets critical I wouldn't want to have to rely on anything oral, I would want injectables.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

In cows, when they are pretty far into milk fever, they can no longer swallow properly, so orally won't work. I would assume the same is true for goats since Milk Fever affects the muscle control.
We've generally used Cal Glu 23% and Calcium Dextrose (vet RX) in the cows sub-Q for the rare MF cases.
I lost two goats trying to use the Cal Glu. So I try and have injectable CMPK on hand now for the goats.
We had a doe with a slight case of MF and I used Cal Glu on her successfully this year.


----------

